# Plymouth Rock insurance.



## Gip (Jan 6, 2019)

Any drivers here have it? And if so can you share some details? This one seems to be the most reasonable for me here in NJ since we don't have but 3 or 4 companies to choose from.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Do they offer a RideShare policy?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Go to USAA, lowest rates and offer rideshare at a reasonable rate.


----------

